# Pentax kx lens problem



## shlukee (May 3, 2010)

hi all. i just purchased and old asahi smc pentax-m 1:2 50mm lens for my k-x. for some reason the shutter refuses to flip. the lens fits. i can take a picture if i just line up the dots, set it in and dont turn it to lock it in but once i lock the lens in, the camera wont function. help please.

Luke


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 3, 2010)

Screw-mount on a K-X needs a "Pentax Mount Adapter B" ..
http://support.pentaximaging.com/documents/908


----------



## shlukee (May 3, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> Screw-mount on a K-X needs a "Pentax Mount Adapter B" ..





Dallmeyer said:


> http://support.pentaximaging.com/documents/908


 much thanks man. you basically solved my problem right there..... you are my hero:mrgreen:

hugs:hug::
Luke


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 3, 2010)

I hope you can get one soon. Pentax SMC are good!


----------

